# scratches on new suunto core all black



## brute347

Hello everyone, I just got a suunto core all black and scratched the top of the face of the watch, so some of the paint scratched off of it. Is there a paint you guys suggest I use to fix that? ?? They're tiny scratches but still bother me being as its brand new .
here's a picture, its those 4 white dots on upper left of rim above the 330 mark 
Crap so I cant put the picture on the site from my phone...


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome, sorry about your scratches... But my guess would be it will be hard to get a paint to stick... Maybe mode paint? I have used that to paint the letters in G Shock bezels before.


----------



## rcorreale

brute347 said:


> Hello everyone, I just got a suunto core all black and scratched the top of the face of the watch, so some of the paint scratched off of it. Is there a paint you guys suggest I use to fix that? ?? They're tiny scratches but still bother me being as its brand new .
> here's a picture, its those 4 white dots on upper left of rim above the 330 mark
> Crap so I cant put the picture on the site from my phone...


I would try a black Magic Marker/Sharpie.


----------



## Mystro

rcorreale said:


> I would try a black Magic Marker/Sharpie.


 x2


----------



## brute347

I tried the sharpie, no good.

I was hoping some kind of hoby paint but I can't figure out how to apply it with out blobbing it on


----------



## Mystro

A cut toothpick is the best way but it will be tough getting it on thin enough.


----------



## Spuggs

Mine is flaking as well. Wish Suunto would make a plastic or some form of resin bezel. I'm going to try a Testors enamel paint stick/pen/marker thingy. Tested it on a metal paint brush handle. It goes on, then smooths out on its own. Does anyone know of a plastic replacement bezel? 2 weeks old only. Want it looking good.


----------



## Statius

Guys, these are watches for the Great Outdoors! Scratch the heck out of them. Use them. Abuse them. Don't worry about scratches; rather, embrace them. Even a soft life of couch surfing will eventually lead to wear and tear, so I say relax, and let it happen.


----------



## LAN

True. There are also many outdoor watches that don't scratch/paint chips easily. That's why I like the Vector although the crystal scratches easily, it can be cleared as easy. The Core's paint does chip rather quickly. It's the build


----------



## Spuggs

Laugh if you will. I'm looking at getting my bezel coated with Line-x. Super durable. The watch rocks, looks super sexy when fresh and clean. Oh, would this be considered "murdering" my Core?


----------



## LAN

Spuggs said:


> Laugh if you will. I'm looking at getting my bezel coated with Line-x. Super durable. The watch rocks, looks super sexy when fresh and clean. Oh, would this be considered "murdering" my Core?


Let's see..

My tiny chip has spread out a bit just at the tip of the bezel around 6. It sucks.
I use sharpie, but it doesn't last long. My jacket or long shirt scrubs it off. I better find a real paint, but lays like a sharpie.


----------



## Red PeeKay

LAN said:


> Let's see..
> 
> My tiny chip has spread out a bit just at the tip of the bezel around 6. It sucks.
> I use sharpie, but it doesn't last long. My jacket or long shirt scrubs it off. I better find a real paint, but lays like a sharpie.


If you find something that works and is easy to obtain, let us all know. I'm sure there is quite a few of us all in the same boat. Good luck with your quest!


----------



## LAN

I'm thinking this might work


----------



## Spuggs

Testors paint pen works ok. Does wear off though. Wouldn't it be easier if Suunto just made the bezel out of the same material as the body of the Core All Black, or the bezel of the Vector? They really have to consider this stuff. The watch is stunning, uber functional. But whats the point if it looks like it's been through hell after a few weeks? I sent an email to them. Was advised that they will forward this suggestion to the production manager. So, don't let me be the only one suggesting this. Folks, send em a message. Its the only way companies progress is when they hear constructive ideas from clients. Thing is, we shouldn't have to be touching them up. At least not with this much frequency. This is a flaw in the design/manufacturing process. It should be addressed.


----------



## LAN

Spuggs said:


> Testors paint pen works ok. Does wear off though. Wouldn't it be easier if Suunto just made the bezel out of the same material as the body of the Core All Black, or the bezel of the Vector? They really have to consider this stuff. The watch is stunning, uber functional. But whats the point if it looks like it's been through hell after a few weeks? I sent an email to them. Was advised that they will forward this suggestion to the production manager. So, don't let me be the only one suggesting this. Folks, send em a message. Its the only way companies progress is when they hear constructive ideas from clients. Thing is, we shouldn't have to be touching them up. At least not with this much frequency. This is a flaw in the design/manufacturing process. It should be addressed.


You are correct! I've already said it many times that the build is a bit flimsy. I've had it for less than six months and it's already chipping away. WTH. People here have asked about the quality and I got 'corrected that it's a tough build. No way, like I said before, it will easily get beat up.
Touching up my 6mo old beautiful Core is sad.


----------



## Spuggs

It really should be considered a production flaw issue. I strongly encourage anyone with the same concern to contact Suunto directly and suggest the same material used in the Vector bezel be used as a replacement/add on for the Core. We don't speak up, we never get heard. These are great watches otherwise. However, having said that, for the price, I've come to expect more. I have significantly less expensive watches that have not shown any wear whatsoever. I'd go so far as to say they should use the same material Luminox uses for their bezel. My Luminox is over 10yrs old and looks like out of the box! People, express yourselves. Please.

Contact Us | Suunto


----------



## LAN

Contacted them.


----------



## ejunge

Wait a second...you DO realize that all Suunto Core bezels are Aluminum. You are suggesting that Suunto replace the Aluminum bezel with a plastic one... 

And Suunto DOES make a core that the paint won't flake off. In fact they make three currently and have made four. They are: core steel (discontinued), the Core Alu/black, the Core Alu/white, and the Core Alu Extreme. Edit: Oh and the light green...

Anodizing scratches, there is no other way to paint Aluminum. That's part of the charm. But if you want a core that doesn't scratch, get one of the better models. 

You may not have been on this board long enough to remember it, but when the Core came out (in 2006 and 2007) everyone was complaining about how there wasn't enough metal, there was too much plastic. Suunto released the extreme series because those bezels were even more durable, they had no moving parts, they couldn't warp or crack. 

o|


----------



## Spuggs

Valid point. I guess it's a little like buying an Audie. One person buys a base model, another the sports package. Should the owner of the base model expect lesser quality? I can understand impact resulting in discernible damage, however, parking the car and the paint peeling on its own is another matter. So, because some prefer the all black for its cosmetic charm, we should accept spontaneous peeling? I think had people wanted other Core models, we would have purchased them. Not a money issue. The other models simply look anonymous by comparison to the all black IMHO.

Aluminum? Not news to me. Fully aware of its specs. If something is marketed as military, it implies a certain level of ruggedness. I guess Core All Black Peeler doesn't have the same ring. Ok, and it sounds like a stripper. My MTM's are as much as 8yrs old. Been beaten to hell, and guess what? Look like new. Wait, they are steel. What was I thinkin? My mountain bikes are all aluminum, they seem to withstand a large amount of punishment before scratching. Not a single bike was peeled on its own. Guess Intense and Cannondale did their research first. They seemed to get it right.

It's hardly an unrealistic expectation to have a watch longer than 2 weeks before the finish peels on its own. Plastic? Ok, sounds like you have an aversion to it. Obviously others do as well. How about the same material Luminox use? My navy seal is over a decade old and been a constant companion of numerous adventures. Still perfect. High impact resin? 

Funny, my Vectors all seem perfect. Oddly enough, plastic. The Core is easily my favorite watch next to my Vectors and X-lander (military black, and also, in great shape. Managed to get that aluminum to hold paint). Not an unreasonable expectation to have a new watch look reasonably new. Barring accidental damage. Obviously the owners fault.


----------



## Jeff_C

I once had a Subaru outback. The paint scratched when it was brushed against some holly bushes... Im contacting Subaru to point out their clearly flawed design. I will not stand for this kind of product design flaw. 

Sign my petition.


----------



## Spuggs

I'm not suggesting people be rude to the folks at Suunto, but just to express their concerns. In a positive and constructive adult manner. Subaru huh? I had a friend who's paint peeled off in sheets! Not a Subaru though. But a flaw none the less. I would even consider buying a replacement bezel. PVC seems like a great material for replacement. I really love Suunto. I wouldn't own this many if I didn't. PVC would be less expensive to produce, eliminates the need for painting. I'd even suggest making the bezel markers engraved in, or raised, but not filled in with white. No paint loss at all. Cuts cost. If people want plain aluminum, go for it. However, when I buy a black watch, I'd kinda like it to be black. 

It's like owning a car (again, car analogy) and figuring, eh, let it dent and chip and rust. It's gonna happen anyway. Why even take care of it. I will proudly drive a beater! No. Sorry. It reflects on the person.. Sadly, it does.


----------



## ejunge

Your bike is powder coated, not anodized. And I promise, they don't spontaneously start peeling. I can say with a very high degree of authority that NO core has started to spontaneously while sitting in a watch box.

Go look at any of the old Sigg fuel bottles. They look great with their shiny red candy coated apple looking exterior, but they scratch when you sneeze at them. Every one of mine did. (And they didn't scratch when you sneezed at them, the scratched being banged around on the rocks when I used it to fuel my old trusty whisper lite stove-but you get the point).

I am sitting here looking at my Core Alu/black. (Jeff- this needs to be your next one.) As it has quietly become one of my favorites vetting TONS of wrist time of late. As I look at this, I can see that there are CHUNKS out of this bezel, yet at a glance it looks great.


----------



## Spuggs

Apparently I need to censor what I say lest I rub someones sensitivity the wrong way. Kinda like dealing with a PMSing GF. Also seem pretty clear expressing oneself is not considered good etiquette on this forum. Note to self: don't speak your mind, don't have an opinion. I guess the best opinion is no opinion. Be like Sweden. Eagerly waiting another response. Johnny the Human Torch style: Flame On


----------



## Jeff_C

Well, if your feelings are hurt, I can lock the thread if you would like. 

Remember opinions are like elbows, lots of people have them. So if you post one up, someone else may have a counter. 

maybe I should be more liberal with my use of smiley faces.


----------



## Spuggs

Jeff, keep it goin, I don't offend easy. However, i have no problem responding either. Let it roll. Like to think people can learn something from constructive discussion.


----------



## Spuggs

Idea. Was looking at a friends Rado. Black ceramic. Perfect material it seems as a bezel option. Anyone have experience with black ceramic watches? Is it actually as light and durable as claimed? I understand its been used for ballistic vest plates.


----------



## Jeff_C

I have one ceramic watch. It is very scratch resistant but very "blingy". I wonder if they can do a "brushed ceramic"?


----------



## Spuggs

Jeff, great news! Will post the guys info. Motor City watch customizing. Doews ceramic coat on aluminum! Looks like gloss, matt, and flat black! As well as others! Will have my core sent to him asap! Total blackout on the core! Affter that I'll send him my X-Lander military. YES!


----------



## ejunge

Okay, that would be seriously cool. I would love to see pics of that..


----------



## Jeff_C

Very cool.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuggs

The Core is packed and ready to ship out. There will be no white degrees on the bezel. Don't actually want the Luminox pips back. Likely black them out as well. Also getting the function buttons done. Will post images as soon as I can!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Spuggs said:


> The Core is packed and ready to ship out. There will be no white degrees on the bezel. Don't actually want the Luminox pips back. Likely black them out as well. Also getting the function buttons done. Will post images as soon as I can!


I'm really interested to see how it works out! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Spuggs

Doubled my posts, removed one. damn computer. See below for details


----------



## Spuggs

ok folks. Update. this baby has been shipped to Jay, Motor City Watch Works. Great guy. Super cool to deal with. Also check the Youtube vid of some cat that coats a can with Cerakote, crushes it and it doesn't flake. Will likely get my X-Lander Military and MTM's done later. YES! Am I a little amped up? You know it! Full on Suunto Core Stealthed out, or "Murdered" as some folks say.


----------



## Jeff_C

Spuggs said:


> ok folks. Update. this baby has been shipped to Jay, Motor City Watch Works. Great guy. Super cool to deal with. Also check the Youtube vid of some cat that coats a can with Cerakote, crushes it and it doesn't flake. Will likely get my X-Lander Military and MTM's done later. YES! Am I a little amped up? You know it! Full on Suunto Core Stealthed out, or "Murdered" as some folks say.


Be sure to post pics... it will be cool to see some mods. We don't see many in this forum.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## JwY

I'm also looking forward to your pictures.

When's the ETA?


----------



## Red PeeKay

LAN said:


> I'm thinking this might work
> 
> View attachment 553826


Would be interested in hearing from anyone who has tried this and how did it fare?? I was thinking something similar in car duco touch up pens.


----------



## JiffPop

Great thread, everybody, I'm reading it with interest. I was initially quite pumped to purchase a Suunto Core All-Black, but the repeated reports of easy chipping/scratching of the bezel really turned me off. I can understand if the watch gets damaged in rough use outdoors (intended purpose), but if it happens while working in an office or around the house, that's an unacceptable Suunto design flaw. Instead, I'm opting to get a negative-display Casio PRG110Y. While there are some reports of this PRG's bezel getting damaged too, the problem doesn't seem as rampant or egregious as the Suunto Core's. I know there will be a sacrifice in ABC functionality with the Casio compared to the Core, but the tradeoff in improved durability (even if it's just the aesthetics) seems worthwhile. 

That being said, I hope Suunto addresses the bezel issue on the Core soon. It's too bad that folks are resorting to do-it-yourself fixes and even outside vendors for what seems like a fundamental flaw in a "rugged watch." Whenever Suunto gets it's act together, I'll be first in line to purchase an All-Black -- it otherwise looks like an elegant blend of form and function for an ABC watch!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Jiffpop, I have an all black, work in emergency services and spend a lot of time in the mountains over winter. Although mine has a few marks, still very pristine. Don't be put off, still a great watch.


----------



## Spuggs

Jiffpop.

I own a ton of watches. Many are black coated metal of some form. Chipping aside, My Core All Black is so much more than a watch. It's like calling a iPhone just a phone. You wont be disappointed with any Suunto. Ive got 2 Vecors, X-Lander Military & the Core. The Core is easily the most comfortable watch I've ever worn (36 in total). Don't get me wrong. I love my G-Shocks as well, its just that after owning a Core, everything else seems redundant. If I didn't love the Core so much I wouldn't be having it Cerakoted. Or, do as ejunge has, get the natural finish. Looks beautiful. Sure, the All Black has a certain mystique, but it will scratch. Regardless of your choice, Suunto will have you hooked. They have me hooked. Other companies make nice watches. Suunto are really on a whole different level.


----------



## Red PeeKay

I second Spuggs thoughts and can't wait to see the new improved all black!!


----------



## Sandybdus808

Military emblem touch up paint will work fine and it's about $3 for a bottle with built in brush (paint is flat black)


----------



## Spuggs

Here's a quick mock up of what it should look like once Jay has done his magic! Personally I love it blacked out. Let me know what you all think.

View attachment 564480


----------



## Jeff_C

Looks good! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Spuggs

I'm excited to see it as well. May take some time but hey, best things are worth waiting for. I miss that baby already. Didn't have it long but it was always in rotation with the other Suuntos.


----------



## Spuggs

Ok, couldn't wait. Bought another Core All Black while #1 is being cerakoted. So, now we will have a comparison set of pix once the first is cerakoted. Cant get enough Suunto. Oh, for great deals on Suunto, check out outdoorgb. Insane prices. Only rivaled by their service.


----------



## uabWatch

Spuggs said:


> Oh, for great deals on Suunto, check out outdoorgb. Insane prices. Only rivaled by their service.


Hey- question for you- are you in the US? if so- how long does delivery take (looks like they ship from the UK)? There prices are definitely good. Are you able to track the package?


----------



## Spuggs

I'm in Canada, took just over a week and a half. They are in the UK, shipped FedEx or UPS. I forgot. You get a tracking number. Easy to keep tabs on the watch. Just have to worry about customs and if they feel like being jerks. Would get a regular black if they had it as well. Considering another Vector.


----------



## Spuggs

Ok, update. 
Jay finished the all black ceracote and it looks insanely great! Will post images tomorrow. When I receive it, I'll take some shots of the super stealth version alongside my out of the box all black and regular black for comparison.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Boy, that took a while. You sent that off ages ago. Look forward to seeing the finished product and getting your feedback.


----------



## Spuggs

Well folks, there it is! The wait wasn't bad. Jay's busy and the results are soooooooo worth it! Jay rocks!


----------



## Collier Minerich

i purchase a suunto core alu black less than two months ago and the black finish is coming off now as well.
this is unacceptable for watched of this quality and cost so i am returning it now to tourneau.
after contacting the suunto factory it turns out the core has a simple black paint on the aluminum bezel which is the cause of this failure.
im now looking at getting the new ambit2 black HR, this is a steel bezel where the metal itself has been colored black so this should no longer occur
its a shame they did this with the core as i prefer the look and thickness of this over the ambit2 and dont really need all those features
but i cant imagine what the watch would look like in two years if the finish is already failing after two months...


----------



## Spuggs

Old thread, new update: my cerakoted Core from Jay looks perfect nearly going on a year. Took a hit on the bezel, left a dent but didn't mark the cerakote at all. Fine product, exemplary craftsman is Jay. Thinking about having my XLander done as well. The only discernible difference is that the outer bezel is slightly polished from wear and the inner bezel is flat. Will post pix ASAP. I really am impressed with cerakote.


----------



## jeffnohio

Thats cool are the two n markers tritium? You Coated them too??? Man I don't know why a watch at this cost they didnt have the aluminum HA III type anodized like aluminum surefire flashlights.. They would have held up... Kinda ticks me off that a fine watch like suunto skimped on the thing that takes the most hits during wear.


----------



## Spuggs

Jeff, thanks. The markers are blacked out as well. More of a streamlined look, less like a gauge. If sure fire can do it why not Suunto right? It is really dissapointing. A friend owns an Ambit that looks like it's been dragged behind a truck on a dirt road. I suggested to Suunto to make the bezel resin as well. I've got a Luminox that's 10 yrs old and looks like new.

Heres a shot from just now. The dent is between the 2 & 3hr marker on the crest of the bezel. As much as I love G Shocks if the Suunto body had been given as much consideration as the module we'd have no need for any other watch.


----------



## wovivi01

Wow! That looks incredible. I might have to do my all black core.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuggs

Wov, you won't regret the cerakote. It makes the watch a real attention grabber. I've received so many compliments on it. I really do think my X-Lander should get the same treatment. Should others get their Suunto's cerakoted, please share pix.


----------



## jeffnohio

Not able to see the last pic ya posted... But I picked up one of the fine tip black paint pens and it worked like a charm on the light wear marks in the edges of my ambit like a charm ... I'm sure it will come off too eventually but seems pretty durable when I rubbed it after it dried and looks perfect now.. Used a 90% alcohol on a qtip to clean the exposed aluminum before application .. Have to get a pic of it now posted up ... But man I so want a core all black


----------



## Spuggs

Jeff, hope this image turn up. Using my ipad and not so tech savy. 







This is prior to the small dig I have on it which doesn't show any metal at all. The cerakote didn't scratch, just the metal beneath has a small dent. The cerakote stands up insanely well. Saw footGe of a guy coat an aluminum can with cerakote, crushed it and presto! No flaking or anything. The can was a mess but the coating was perfect.

Ive vey tried paint pens of various types on my other Core all black as well as my X Lander military and it lasts maybe a few days. Love to see your results. What marker brand did you use?


----------



## Spuggs

There it is. On the crest of the bezel between 2 & 3. I'm honestly astounded by the coating. Do miss the bearing indicators but eh, other Core's don't have em. Not a big deal. If I don't know 180 from 360 my troubles are bigger than just directional.


----------



## withthesword

that looks really sharp

i might want to do that to my alu deep black, although it might be somewhat redundant...

here's my alu deep black with my trusty 2005 vector (still going strong!)


----------



## Spuggs

Withthesword, I happen to LOVE my vector as well, same model. The cerakote to the Deep Black would look gorgeous. The contour of the bezel would lend itself well to the treatment. Not redundant but a nice added feature. The entire case is aluminum right? My military X Lander has a few body scuffs, I may get the body and bezel done on it. You have a perfect Suunto set. I'd go cerakote but only once the Deep has a few war wounds. Damn. It is nice.


----------



## jeffnohio

Very nice!! And thanks for posting the new images.. The paint marker is name brand "Painters." Fine tip black


----------



## Jeff_C

withthesword said:


> that looks really sharp
> 
> i might want to do that to my alu deep black, although it might be somewhat redundant...
> 
> here's my alu deep black with my trusty 2005 vector (still going strong!)


SO good to see you again brother. Its been far too long. Are you doing well?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## August Von Mackensen

So where can we find terracotte paint? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffnohio

Who thinks suunto should add a free paint pen in the box along with these aluminum black bezel watches ??? Lol


----------



## Spuggs

August, did I spell cerakote wrong. Jeez. Will have to re read my posts. 

Jeff, a paint pen would be smart, however, I'd rather see a resin bezel. My friend with his Ambit was pretty disgusted when I last saw him. He figured at that price it shouldn't look like a beater after 5 months of use. 

Seems funny though that quite a few people have the same issue, it's a shame Suunto wouldn't do more than the ubiquitous response "we will look into it or we will take it under advisement" or something of that sort. My aluminum mountain bikes have stood up so much better what the....


----------



## jeffnohio

Totally agree!!


----------



## Tony L

Spuggs said:


> August, did I spell cerakote wrong. Jeez. Will have to re read my posts.


No *Spuggs*, you did not spell cerakote wrong. I believe *August* meant it as a joke, as "cerakote" comes from "ceramic coat" & "terracotte" are basically the same, ie. baked earthenware clay.

By the way *Spuggs*, is it only the aluminium bezel which is cerakoted or the watch case as well?


----------



## Spuggs

Tony, thanks. I'm a little thick. Only the bezel and buttons are coated. As the body is resin I figured leave it alone. I think it looks great. I really would like to see the X Lander done next. In this case body, buttons and bezel. Perhaps something other than black? Sand?


----------



## TCUK

Hi All, I am a Cerakote Certified Applicator in the UK and stubbled across this thread as I am about to refurbish my Suunto Vector as a mini project to see if it could become a service that we might provide our customers in the future. Our main business is Firearms but as you know Cerakote can go on anything (the rule is if you can push your finger nail in and get a indentation you probably shouldn't try to Cerakote it. The picture below is as it it now, it has had a hard 6 year life as I am ex military it has been overseas in some unforgiving environments. I am going to replace the strap and battery completely strip and give it the full Cerakote treatment, even the light grit blasting! Colours will be a combination of Sniper Grey and Graphite Black. I will post the finished product once its done.


----------



## withthesword

Jeff_C said:


> SO good to see you again brother. Its been far too long. Are you doing well?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


been super busy juggling about a dozen different things all over. hence my lack of activity over the last year or two. glad to see the Suunto forums are still as awesome as ever


----------



## TCUK

Just posting the finished piece, sorry the picture isn't spot on but if gives you a rought idea what can be done. The watch was old and the plastic surfaces pretty worn which you can't really fix by coating. It does gives it a facelift and protects it for many years to come. Colours are Cerakote Sniper Grey and Armour Black H-Series (Oven Cure).


----------



## LAN

Can't view attachment; says invalid. 


TCUK said:


> Just posting the finished piece, sorry the picture isn't spot on but if gives you a rought idea what can be done. The watch was old and the plastic surfaces pretty worn which you can't really fix by coating. It does gives it a facelift and protects it for many years to come. Colours are Cerakote Sniper Grey and Armour Black H-Series (Oven Cure).
> View attachment 1320576


----------



## LAN

It's nice. actually like it..
How did yo pop that bezel off? I need to open mine to clean the inner glass; detergent got on it and wouldn't come off.



Spuggs said:


> View attachment 1294140
> 
> There it is. On the crest of the bezel between 2 & 3. I'm honestly astounded by the coating. Do miss the bearing indicators but eh, other Core's don't have em. Not a big deal. If I don't know 180 from 360 my troubles are bigger than just directional.


----------



## TCUK

I will try and sort the problem with the image not sure why it is not working. On most Suunto watches all you need to remove the bezel is a fine edge tool and lever it up. Be careful if you use a blade as you can scratch the bezel.


----------



## TCUK

Hopefully the image displays OK now.


----------



## LAN

TCUK said:


> Hopefully the image displays OK now.


Not seeing it man. You gotta to to advanced and manage attachments. Follow the instructions/requirements there. Once uploaded, that's it, no need to do any forum tags



TCUK said:


> On most Suunto watches all you need to remove the bezel is a fine edge tool and lever it up. Be careful if you use a blade as you can scratch the bezel.


Both the bezel and body/case are alu, right? I can't tell. They seem plastickie 
I can't seem to think of a fine tool to use... maybe like a thin sheet metal.
Is there a good corner where to wedge into?


----------



## Tony L

LAN. Picture looks OK & Cerakote on Vector looks good! I will copy & post it if you can't see:


----------



## LAN

Tony L said:


> LAN. Picture looks OK & Cerakote on Vector looks good! I will copy & post it if you can't see:
> 
> View attachment 1321153


This one? Looks good. Is there a way to mask the bezel so the markings aren't cerakoted?


----------



## Spuggs

Not sure if the bezel can be masked off or not. I'm guessing unlikely as the removal process for aluminum is sandblasting and I doubt the masking would hold up of the paint won't. So, I had Jeff simply do the whole thing, little lume tips and all in Cerakote. I love the results on my Core. I do habe an update though: The bezel scratched down to the metal as a result of I'm guessing either brushing a glass table at a Christmas party of brushing a metal zipper. Not sure which one as both are guesses as to what caused the marks. I don't recall any impact at all. Will post images asap. I LOVE Jeff's work but I really am less and less fond of Suunto's choices for bezel material or painting process. Sad though, I love everything about the watch otherwise. Especially the fully blacked out cerakote treatment. 

I have to say the Vector looks very interesting. How hot does the baked version of cerakote need to get to cure? I figured it would melt the plastic. Gorgeous looking though. Please, more hi res pix.


----------



## LAN

My watches don't have messy scratches, just minor tiny paint chips. Still bothers me, so I just touched them up with a cotton swab sprayed with semi-gloss paint; works fine for me.


----------



## byasini

I used a DVD marker and the black color faded after 3 days.
No I am gonna use the car scratch magic pen may be that works better.


----------

